# Gizmo Debuts in Chicago :)



## craigsub

The Gizmo made a debut in Chicago ... Here is what WhiskeyScroggins had to say on AV123 earlier:



> Finally a 25x2 amp that I believe someone said Craig is selling from his company? I hadn't read about this one before, but someone at the GTG said this thing was on special preorder for $89 but would be going up to $129 shortly. This was hooked up to the ELT525's and they sounded awesome. I couldn't believe it was only 25 watts!! It's got to be every bit of that 25 if not more!! Sign me up!!!


Here is a link to the thread:link

Here is a closeup of the amp:


----------



## RC Dave

Very cool! I'll be getting one those for sure.


----------



## mcallister

where do I pre order one of these?


----------



## rumonkey2

:thumbsup::applause:
Now - when are they shipping...????:stirthepot::fryingpan:

_Hope_ we have more stuff live & ready by the time the N AL GTG rolls around!
Just in the planning stages of course, has Dane contacted you???Looking late August right now, maybe later...

It would be great if we had SCAMP, XPlossive & XSub Encore by then.
+ a WAF1, ELT525, XLS comparison... The NAGTG could become a budget audiophile's dream!!:scratchchin::cloud9:


----------



## yamahaha

*What does the Boss think?*

Craig,
Are you being coy with your impressions of your own product? Inquiring minds, etc.


----------



## bobbyg1983

Well, I did not get to spend nearly enough time with the Gizmo + ELT525 setup (not to mention that the OBSCENE amount of bass coming from the 4 MFWs downstairs made listening critically to them difficult, but from what I heard I can tell you this is a pretty special little product. The ELTs are a very sweet and detailed sounding little speaker, and the Gizmo did a fabulous job of driving them to pretty solid levels. I am thinking that I may have to pick one up myself to drive the ELTs I *won* :applause: at the Chicago GTG.

Also, the veneered pieces on the x-head and the Gizmo are gorgeous, what a nice touch!!!


----------



## craigsub

yamahaha said:


> Craig,
> Are you being coy with your impressions of your own product? Inquiring minds, etc.


I have not heard it yet - I will get my first taste in New Jersey next weekend. A Scamp-10 prototype is scheduled to be there, too. 

Since WAF-1 won't be ready in time, look for a system of Gizmo, Scamp-10 and ELT-525's to get a shakedown.


----------



## HAL

That is one setup I want to hear at the NJGTG.


----------



## engtaz

Congrats Craig on getting the amp ready for Chi town.

engtaz


----------



## craigsub

HAL - I am looking forward to this, too. The Scamp-10 enclosure(s) shipped to Mark Seaton on the 8th - and he has the amp and drivers. 

We should be able to put together quite the budget system when WAF-1 comes on line. 

A Gizmo+WAF-1+Scamp-10 System is going to sell for $400-$440. Add your computer or an I-Pod, and we are looking at a complete 2.1 system with 25 Hz bass.

Engatz ... Thanks. Every step closer to production is pretty exciting !


----------



## laserman

It's nice the folks in Chicago got a brief sampling of the unit. But you need to get your hands on one too since yu da man. :yes:

Have a safe and enjoyable jouney to NJ. This set up should W O W many of the folks attending the G2G.

L


----------



## knightgambit

So will 2 Gizmos drive a 5.1 ? I can't find any information on the output capabilities. I'm thinking it is 2.1 output with the .1 set up as bass only.

Or, someone can help me out. Will the gizmo with a set of ELT525's and an X-sub work for a desktop system in a room 8x15?

BTW - I just rcvd my MFW-15 based upon the Craigsub review and I'm telling you, I couldn't be happier. Now it's time to put together the "little" system :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeypimp

knightgambit said:


> Or, someone can help me out. Will the gizmo with a set of ELT525's and an X-sub work for a desktop system in a room 8x15?


I was a little wary of this working as a system because the elt's have such a low efficiency but I was blown away yesterday....I will be using this in an office and won't be listening at "loud" volumes. I am not sure what the highest volume number is on the Gizmo but when I was turning it up when we hit about 42-44 on the gizmo it started to breakup a little bit but it was pretty loud. In other words if you are sitting at your desktop and working listening nearfield it should be more than enough if you are trying to have a party you need more power.

I can't wait to get my hands on one of the Gizmo's...glad I signed up and am eligible for the the $89 price.


----------



## craigsub

knightgambit said:


> So will 2 Gizmos drive a 5.1 ? I can't find any information on the output capabilities. I'm thinking it is 2.1 output with the .1 set up as bass only.
> 
> Or, someone can help me out. Will the gizmo with a set of ELT525's and an X-sub work for a desktop system in a room 8x15?
> 
> BTW - I just rcvd my MFW-15 based upon the Craigsub review and I'm telling you, I couldn't be happier. Now it's time to put together the "little" system :thumbsup:


You "could" put together a 4.1 system with 2 gizmos - but realistically, you would be better off with an inexpensive receiver for a home theater rig.

A Gizmo with an X-sub and ELT 525's will be a terrific system. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drunkonjack

I listened to the set up for a short while and was very impressed with it. It was driving the ELT's and it sounded amazing . I am confident this is going to be a hot item. 

Takes up little space but provides big sound.:thumbsup:


----------



## snock

craigsub said:


> The Gizmo made a debut in Chicago ... Here is what WhiskeyScroggins had to say on AV123 earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the thread:link
> 
> Here is a closeup of the amp:


That is very exciting. 2 quick cosmetic questions 

- what is the face plate made of? Is that aluminum? or an acrylic? 

- is the top similar to the av123 rosewood finish?

thanks

steve


----------



## shadowlight

craigsub said:


> I have not heard it yet - I will get my first taste in New Jersey next weekend. A Scamp-10 prototype is scheduled to be there, too.
> 
> Since WAF-1 won't be ready in time, look for a system of Gizmo, Scamp-10 and ELT-525's to get a shakedown.





HAL said:


> That is one setup I want to hear at the NJGTG.


Craig,

I was planning to have Gizmo setup in the DAC room:

*DAC Demo (Study Room)*

DACS - Modded Superpro 707 (EMac), MHdT Paradisea (djdube525), P3A (bp2007)
Speaker - ELT525 (bp2007)
Subwoofer - ULW10 with new amp or Scamp (Craig Chase)
AMP - Modified Tripath Amp (dweekie)
Receiver - Yamaha HTR5960
Source - Sony DVD Player

We can move the setup out to a bedroom and make it separate. Please let me know, we can also reconfigure when you arrive on Thursday. You have my contact information, feel free to give me a buzz if you want to change things around before Thursday.


----------



## craigsub

shadowlight said:


> Craig,
> 
> I was planning to have Gizmo setup in the DAC room:
> 
> *DAC Demo (Study Room)*
> 
> DACS - Modded Superpro 707 (EMac), MHdT Paradisea (djdube525), P3A (bp2007)
> Speaker - ELT525 (bp2007)
> Subwoofer - ULW10 with new amp or Scamp (Craig Chase)
> AMP - Modified Tripath Amp (dweekie)
> Receiver - Yamaha HTR5960
> Source - Sony DVD Player
> 
> We can move the setup out to a bedroom and make it separate. Please let me know, we can also reconfigure when you arrive on Thursday. You have my contact information, feel free to give me a buzz if you want to change things around before Thursday.


That looks like a great place for Gizmo - It will allow a chance to show it off against a couple of amps, and maybe we can also let the guys hear Scamp-10 vs. ULW-10. 

Count me in !! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimpsycho

Hearing the Gizmo as well on Saturday I can say that this is a sure hit. It drove the ELTs without a problem. Sound was very detailed and it got up there pretty good. I have a hard time believing that this was only 25W. It looks really cool as well.

Congrats on a product that is sure to win a lot of people over Craig.


----------



## ddoonie

What's funny is that i learned about the way wattage truly works when i saw that craig was putting out a 25W amp, and i wondered why only 25W...


----------



## mojave

craigsub said:


> A Gizmo with an X-sub and ELT 525's will be a terrific system. :thumbsup:


I am listening to my Rosewood ELT525's right now with my Sonic T Amp. My Black X-Sub is arriving today at my office via Yellow Freight (along with a pair of X-MTM's and an MFW-15 - don't worry, I brought the Suburban ). By this afternoon I will be listening to the ELT525's with the X-Sub. Send me the Gizmo I preordered and I'll be all set!


----------



## hcw3

I did get to spend some quality time with the gizmo on Saturday, and was truly impressed and I can't wait to get mine. True, there was a lot of noise interference in the house, but paired with the ELT's there was a great near-field presence. There wasn't a sub hooked up, but that didn't bother me.

An ipod was being used as a source which was perfectly acceptable MOST of the time. You could clearly hear the difference between higher quality rips and not. I think that speaks to both the accuracy of the speakers and this great little amp.

I ran the amp in mostly the 30-38 range as that seemed to be comfortable in the room. I did crank it a couple times to see if it would distort and it did not within my threshold of pain on a quality rip, on bad rips it was barely tolerable at 34.

It does not quell my excitement to get one of these, but I did not like the volume buttons on either side of the display. I kept hitting mute or stand by on accident.

Incidentally, I did my serious listening late in the day on this and despite being run all day this thing was dead cool.

Harrison


----------



## Sparky14

I'm excited to see that it fared well with the ELT525s....as I have the slightly more efficient Ref 1s (and hopefully an ULW-10) that I am hoping to pair with Gizmo.


----------



## stereojunkie

The little Gizmo did very well at the Chicago GTG. It was paired up with the elt 525 and sounded very good. I cannot believe the price on this little guy, and the 25 watts should be plenty in an office nearfield listening environment.


----------



## shadowlight

craigsub said:


> That looks like a great place for Gizmo - It will allow a chance to show it off against a couple of amps, and maybe we can also let the guys hear Scamp-10 vs. ULW-10.
> 
> Count me in !! :thumbsup:


Minor correction. We will be using UFW10 instead of the ULW10. ULW10 has not arrived yet.


----------



## Drunkonjack

What I was impressed with besides how it sounded was that it comes with a sub pre-out .

:boom:


----------



## mojave

My Yellow Freight shipment arrived, but no X-Sub.  I called av123 and it should ship later this week. Since I had a solid freight quote for the whole shipment, there won't be any additional shipping charges.


----------



## thotfulspot

I used my iPhone to send some Apple Lossless files to the Gizmo at the GTG. I was very impressed. I'm going to have to order one for my office.

Ron


----------



## knightgambit

mojave said:


> I am listening to my Rosewood ELT525's right now with my Sonic T Amp. My Black X-Sub is arriving today at my office via Yellow Freight (along with a pair of X-MTM's and an MFW-15 - don't worry, I brought the Suburban ). By this afternoon I will be listening to the ELT525's with the X-Sub. Send me the Gizmo I preordered and I'll be all set!


I just received my MFW-15 last week. Incredible sub ! You won't regret that purchase for a second...

I'm going to go this route for my Amp Zone 3 to my office  What a great way to spend my tax refund.


----------



## Drunkonjack

snock said:


> That is very exciting. 2 quick cosmetic questions
> 
> - what is the face plate made of? Is that aluminum? or an acrylic?
> 
> - is the top similar to the av123 rosewood finish?
> 
> thanks
> 
> steve


The top is indeed rosewood like that of the Rockets.

And the front is aluminum with acrylic over it.


----------



## Drunkonjack

I liked the Gizmo so much , I want them all :boom:


----------



## imported_m-fine

snock said:


> - is the top similar to the av123 rosewood finish?


Craig has not said much, but the way I interpret what has been said, the amp will be assembled in Cali along with the X-Head and therefore they will most likely have either the AV123 Pali Rosa finish or potentially a choice of veneers.


----------



## engtaz

Can someone compile pics of only Gizmo amp from all directions. 

Thanks,
engtaz


----------



## craigsub

Here are my best shots directly from the lab ...


----------



## Drunkonjack

That first pic makes me want to turn the volume up a bit :yes:

Oh , I also have a X-head on the way to :yes:


----------



## engtaz

Is the L&R in and Sub out????

Thanks,
engtaz


----------



## imported_m-fine

engtaz said:


> Is the L&R in and Sub out????
> 
> Thanks,
> engtaz


yes

this space left blank


----------



## engtaz

Thanks, Sweet amp. Very nice looking.

engtaz


----------



## bobbyg1983

Yeah, the inclusion of a sub pre-out is an absolutely fabulous addition. But really, could we have expected any less from CraigSUB? People are going to have A LOT of fun putting together 2.1 systems to run in offices, bedrooms, etc. with this little guy. Fantastic!! 

I actually do have one question for Craig: Is there going to be any sort of remote available with the Gizmo? I understand that this is a seriously high-value budget product, but I am considering one of these to pair up with my new ELT525s in my bedroom and it would be very nice to be able to adjust the volume via remote from my bed. I completely understand if the feature won't be available, and this will work just perfectly for a desktop system, but it would certainly be nice...

Cheers!


----------



## snock

m-fine said:


> Craig has not said much, but the way I interpret what has been said, the amp will be assembled in Cali along with the X-Head and therefore they will most likely have either the AV123 Pali Rosa finish or potentially a choice of veneers.


thanks m-fine. Pali Rosa is perfect too for my needs. (X-LS rosewood) 

Now that you mention it - other Cal finishes would be a cool offering. :thumbsup:


----------



## craigsub

Bobby - The original Gizmo won't have a remote available. I would like to do a later deluxe version - higher power, more inputs, and a remote.


----------



## bobbyg1983

Awesome, that's good to know about the potential for a Gizmo deluxe.
Also, having seen the Gizmo at the Chicago gtg, let me attest to the fact that the Cali finish was absolutely gorgeous, it look every bit as good as the ELTs that it was driving.


----------



## BruceH

craigsub said:


> Bobby - The original Gizmo won't have a remote available. I would like to do a later deluxe version - higher power, more inputs, and a remote.


In my application, I could use it as a Zone 2 amplifier from my main receiver. I'd never have to fiddle with the buttons and the unit could stay on all the time. :yes: Alternatively I could hook it up to my CD changer that has a remote control and a variable output (built-in volume control). Again, I could leave it on all the time and control via the CD changer. However, I don't know if it would experience a "thump" when turning the CD changer on and off.:scratchchin:


----------



## monkeypimp

What DAC should I buy to pair with my future Gizmo to use in my office setup?

I have ELT 525's and the source will be my computer serving up FLAC files. I want to try and keep the price down if possible.

And are there any plans for an upgraded power source for the Gizmo? If not should I be looking for another power source and if so which one?


----------



## dweeke

Monkeypimp said:


> What DAC should I buy to pair with my future Gizmo to use in my office setup?
> 
> I have ELT 525's and the source will be my computer serving up FLAC files. I want to try and keep the price down if possible.
> 
> And are there any plans for an upgraded power source for the Gizmo? If not should I be looking for another power source and if so which one?


Luckily for you, the NJ GTG will have the Gizmo powering some ELT 525's with various different DACs, and possibly a sound card in the mix. :thumbsup:


----------



## rumonkey2

dweekie said:


> Luckily for you, the NJ GTG will have the Gizmo powering some ELT 525's with various different DACs, and possibly a sound card in the mix. :thumbsup:


Looking forward to reports on this too - as this is how I plan to use GIZMO.
At first just using Audigy - but looking at picking up USB DAC.
There gonna be a GIZMO powering any other speaks???


----------



## imported_m-fine

I am thinking of hooking it up to the LS-6 when no one is looking!


----------



## Nuance

*Awesome!*

I guess we'll have a 2.1 bedroom setup after all.  Kudos to you Craig; that's one fine amp!

Question: Does it have the capabilities to hook up to my PC? I'd like to use the Gizmo, scamp and WAF-1's for a PC setup as well. I can't wait till people venture over for a LAN party and see what I'm running for sound. Adios Klipsch Pro Media :boom:


----------



## imported_m-fine

The Gizmo is quite the product in it's beta form, and from what I hear it will only get better before you get your hands on one. 

I spent some time with the gizmo and some AV123 Ref 1's and the new Ninja Master Ref 1's. These are a mid size bookshelf rated at 4 ohm, but closer to 3.2 ohms according to MLS. The Gizmo had no problems filling the bedroom we were in at a more than sufficient volume level. If you want rock concert volume levels you will need more efficient speakers, but if you are looking to power a bedroom system, an office system, a computer system etc. it delivers in spades. 

As far as heat concerns? NONE, we blasted the thing on these hard to drive speakers at max volume and it was cold to touch on all sides after about 20 minutes. No need to worry at all.

Finally, the gizmo is much smaller in person than the puictures imply.


----------



## shadowlight

m-fine said:


> I am thinking of hooking it up to the LS-6 when no one is looking!


Let me know when you hook it up to the LS6. I want to hear that


----------



## imported_theophile

*Hearing Great News, Craig!*

From the NJ GTG TCA Booth, Here ! :lurk:

Looking forward to the new site coming On-Line!

Awesome Beginning! :goodvibes:

Ted


----------



## bp2007

Here are few pictures of Gizmo from NJ GTG.


----------



## bp2007

Did I mention that I won a Gizmo in the raffle at NJ GTG.  Looking forward to playing with it.


----------



## BruceH

bp2007 said:


> Did I mention that I won a Gizmo in the raffle at NJ GTG.  Looking forward to playing with it.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...7av123&t=40727
> Ref1,Ref100,RS850,450,RSC200 Sig,UFW10,AVR987,LPA1,SB3,P-3A,PS3,HD-A2


Don't see it in your sig...:raspberry:


----------



## rumonkey2

bp2007 said:


> Did I mention that I won a Gizmo in the raffle at NJ GTG.  Looking forward to playing with it.


I look forward to playing w/ mine everyday too! Oh, wait, you're talking about the amp....:fryingpan::toilet:


----------



## cubbie5150

O.K., I'm a newb here, but how in the hell do I order one of these? I wanna spend my money, LOL!!


----------



## imported_m-fine

cubbie5150 said:


> O.K., I'm a newb here, but how in the hell do I order one of these? I wanna spend my money, LOL!!


Craig will not accept orders until the product is in production and nearly ready to ship. He is thinking around the end of June for Gizmo and Scamp.


----------



## craigsub

cubbie5150 said:


> O.K., I'm a newb here, but how in the hell do I order one of these? I wanna spend my money, LOL!!


Matt (m-fine) is right - Our first order will for 400 of them, and it looks like a lot of those will be sold. When they clear customs, the orders will be accepted for all those who were here before 5-31-2008.

I like your style, too ... :thumbsup:


----------



## cubbie5150

craigsub said:


> Matt (m-fine) is right - Our first order will for 400 of them, and it looks like a lot of those will be sold. When they clear customs, the orders will be accepted for all those who were here before 5-31-2008.
> 
> I like your style, too ... :thumbsup:


Oh, o.k. Will you be accepting any "pre-orders"? A way to prioritize customers who are ready, willing & able to buy now?  Guess I'll be checking back here come late May to verify status... Thanks guys.


----------



## monkeypimp

Why is it that everything I want isn't shipping yet? :hissyfit:

The Gizmo....Pali MFW....UMC-1.....All this patience is killing me.


----------



## engtaz

You guys are making dream of preordering. Can't sleep.

engtaz


----------



## Ray3

Monkeypimp said:


> Why is it that everything I want isn't shipping yet? :hissyfit:
> 
> The Gizmo....Pali MFW....UMC-1.....All this patience is killing me.


We would be happy to ship m-fine to you!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## imported_m-fine

Ray3 said:


> We would be happy to ship m-fine to you!!!:thumbsup:


I am not sure he wants me. I might be able to measure his system response and impliment a nice subwoofer EQ setup as well as a wireless bridge from his Denon to the high speed internet, but I will also add algae and aptasia to his reef tank, eat anything in his house that is chocolate or cookie like and make him so depressed about living in Michigan he'll think even upstate NY is an improvement.


----------



## rumonkey2

Monkeypimp said:


> Why is it that everything I want isn't shipping yet? :hissyfit:
> 
> The Gizmo....Pali MFW....UMC-1.....All this patience is killing me.


I musta missed you signing on MP! Welcome aboard my monkey cuz!! 

Wait, you're pimping monkeys - I'll never be 'yo b**ch!:boom::fryingpan:


----------



## monkeypimp

rumonkey2 said:


> I musta missed you signing on MP! Welcome aboard my monkey cuz!!
> 
> Wait, you're pimping monkeys - I'll never be 'yo b**ch!:boom::fryingpan:


I have been here for almost 2 months.....$89 for me. And I need a gizmo for my elt's.

And consider yourself officially "PIMPED" :greedy::kissass:


----------



## monkeypimp

m-fine said:


> I am not sure he wants me. I might be able to measure his system response and impliment a nice subwoofer EQ setup as well as a wireless bridge from his Denon to the high speed internet, but I will also add algae and aptasia to his reef tank, eat anything in his house that is chocolate or cookie like and make him so depressed about living in Michigan he'll think even upstate NY is an improvement.


As for the reef tank...I would have to kill you. I just set this up last night.


----------



## imported_m-fine

NICE!

(this space not blank)


----------



## penngray

any remotes for the gizmo? I would like to use it as part of my House audio distribution system, I just need away to control it remotely.


----------



## billnchristy

Not now.

There may be an "expanded" version later that features one.


----------



## utahsavages

It looks sweet. What's are the differences between this and the XHead?


----------



## BradJudy

utahsavages said:


> It looks sweet. What's are the differences between this and the XHead?


The X-head is a headphone amp, the Gizmo is a small integrated amp for speakers. 

If you mean the X-empower, it is expected that the x-empower will have more power, be a bit more expensive, and not have the sub-out with high/low-pass filter. There was talk of the x-empower having an optional remote as well.


----------



## monkeypimp

So I have to ask if we have any type of timeline on these little guys. Are we looking at mid-late summer? earlier or later? Just trying to decide if I want to wait or jump on something else right now.


----------



## craigsub

MP - The order for 400 is going in next week - and we are looking to get them in by the end of June. This is a GOAL, not a FIRM DATE. :yes:


----------



## monkeypimp

craigsub said:


> MP - The order for 400 is going in next week - and we are looking to get them in by the end of June. This is a GOAL, not a FIRM DATE. :yes:


Understood......but glad to know that it is getting close. 

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## mojave

My satin black x-sub arrived today. I put my X-Fi soundcard into 5.1 mode so that I can use the bass management feature. If it has a stereo source such as a CD, it still just sends out a 2.1 signal.

The sub sounds great with my ELT525's. Now I am just waiting to upgrade from the original Sonic T Amp to the Gizmo.


----------

